# Help identifying vintage projector.



## Case33 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hello all, 

Decided to post on these forums because they seem the most active.

I know that this item isn't quite a camera, but I was hoping someone here could point me in the right direction. I have spent the last few hours on google, searching for information on this..to no avail. With all the activity here..i'm hoping SOMEONE has an idea to help me uncover something more about it.

Grandma passed recently, and this was uncovered in the attic of the home that has been in the family since the early 1900's. Im interested in learning more about it with hopes of it being a conversation piece in my home. The lamp works ( to my surprise!). its a Victor Soundview, by Kalart.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 28, 2012)

OH HEY! haven't seen one of those in forever!
its a...
yea, I have no friggen idea what that is. 
sorry.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 28, 2012)

Did you see this listing of the same item for sale--WITH its ORIGINAL phonograph????

VINTAGE VICTOR SOUNDVIEW "P.B. PORTABLE PHONOGRAPH NICE


----------



## Horngreen (Aug 5, 2012)

It's a slide projector and I'm guessing it's not as old as the early 1900s. I say that because it's in incredible shape and has a vinyl covered cord instead of cloth. I see many of these types in elementary schools just lying about unused. I will say I found ZERO about it online though so I can't figure out much more.

Actually I just found this and although it's a different brand I wold guess they are about the same age
http://www.etsy.com/listing/73874902/vintage-slide-projector-argus-300-1950s


----------

